# Really good rides (convo) where you don't get a tip.



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

This is starting to bother me. I am having better coversations (afaik) but after long trips with professionals, I'm not getting tips like I used to.

They give me their card, but no cash money.

i think I get more tips when I don't talk at all. Just occasional small talk.

I think my noob shine has worn off. Or the algorithm stopped giving me "honeymoon" good tippers. Like throttling, the better you get at the gig, the less "boost" you are given. (You better believe the algorithm knows who tips and feeds them to low hourly earners. I got so many more tips when I wasted my time in the waiting lot.)


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Dont think that not talking will earn you more tips...thats not the case unless your just overly chatty or don’t know how to hold a good conversation. Being likeable will always earn you more tips. Being charming and funny can only help your tips not hurt them. Somedays or even weeks the tips are down for the normal average that’s just how it goes. Trust me it has nothing to do with you but your riders. Stay trying to give excellent service regardless of how your tips go.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I appreciate tips just as much as anyone but where is it written that we’re entitled to get a tip. It’s not like being a server in a restaurant doing something special or out of the way for a customer.


----------



## bluesky3000 (May 25, 2019)

Honestly you have to read the mood of the PAX, im sure it has nothing to do with you driving lots or more..


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The odds of tipping increase if you are able to make a “connection “ with a pax. Sports team, theatre, etc. (not politics). If you are unable to establish that, odds go way down. Make them feel good leaving your car. Example, had a young woman who was a single mother working full time and going to school. She was down and feeling exhausted. Told her how much I admired what she was able to do and her short term sacrifice will lead her to great things. She left the car feeling better than she entered......Tipped.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Faith in humanity restored. Woman gave me a $13.18 late tip for that ride.

I thought there was a connection. If that ride didn't get me a tip, then NO rides would.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Don’t overthink it. You don’t have a crystal ball. I find it more illuminating to look at monthly averages. Adjust your strategy from month to month. Too many variables to figure out individual riders.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Don't be shy. Ask them for a cash tip.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

OldBay said:


> This is starting to bother me. I am having better coversations (afaik) but after long trips with professionals, I'm not getting tips like I used to.
> 
> They give me their card, but no cash money.
> 
> ...


When you expect nothing, everything is a gift.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Sometimes its just the moon phase or the energy you are subconsciously putting out. Other times it seems totally random. One thing is certain, if they promise a big tip there is a 25% chance it won't happen.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

TPAMB said:


> Don't be shy. Ask them for a cash tip.


"Gimme money?"???


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> "Gimme money?"???


No no you have to ask nicely

"Please give me money you cheap f#ck" ???


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

I could make the best connections on the planet with my pax & half these cheap X idiots still wouldn't tip me. 

I feel much better doing literally nothing & still getting 25% in tips.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Just put on your profile that “Uber takes half of whatever the pax pays”. “For this matter, tips are appreciated”.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> This is starting to bother me. I am having better coversations (afaik) but after long trips with professionals, I'm not getting tips like I used to.
> 
> They give me their card, but no cash money.
> 
> ...


Passengers get upset when drivers become humanized.

They want dancing monkeys and Olive Garden prices.


----------

